# Tommy's National Centre for Miscarriage Research



## melissae1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Wonderful news about the opening of *Tommy's National Centre for Miscarriage Research *today.

It's so encouraging to to see so many articles and campaigns about miscarriage in the media at the moment. I've always talked about my losses which has been met with a mixed response, so to see and hear the mainstream media cover this (sometimes seen as taboo subject), is simply brilliant. I think Tommy's #misCOURAGE campaign has been really successful in communicating stories of grief, pain, courage and the road to healing.

More information about the centre, including how to be referred can be found on the Tommy's website > https://www.tommys.org/our-organisation/what-we-do/our-research/miscarriage-research/early-miscarriage-research-centre

Here's a news article on the centre > http://www.itv.com/news/2016-04-25/tommys-launches-uks-first-miscarriage-research-centre/

I've high hopes for all the women who will be treated at the centre and much respect for the team caring for them. Let's hope this is a new beginning in discovering why so many couples experience the pain of miscarriage. 

/links


----------

